# Formules Numbers



## Dikdik (19 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, je débute un peu dans numbers et j'aimerai savoir quelle formule il faut utiliser pour aller chercher une valeur qui existe dans un autre tableau...
Je m'explique j'ai un tableau 1 " barême" avec des notes de 1 à 20 
Un tableau 2 "performance" avec les vitesses des élèves et j'aimerai avoir la note qui apparaît directement à la fin?suis je à pei près clair??? Hem.....
 Ex: maeva fait 5"1 dans le tableau 2 ce qui correspond à une de 20/20 sur le tableau 1 ....

Merci pour votre aide ;-)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------

Désolé je n'arrive pas à mettre de photo, il refuse??


----------

